

Ask HN: what linux log file analytics to use - brkumar

Linux servers generate something like 20 different log files. Are there any tools that gives complete system level alerts &#38; overview analysis by taking these log files as input? I am looking for easy setup &#38; go, with something as simple as setup, tail &#38; pipe the log files to a remote server.<p>Most tools I am aware of like Google analytics seem focused on customer/end user analysis. Does any startup, use splunk to track single-system/multi-system management dashboard and provide insights?<p>It'll be great if such a software was available as service.
======
aiurtourist
I don't have specific recommendations, but here's where I'd start looking:

Ganglia - <http://ganglia.sourceforge.net/>

Zabbix - <http://www.zabbix.com/>

Zenoss - <http://www.zenoss.com/>

collectd - <http://collectd.org/>

